# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  DC Police Chief Responds to Adam Kokesh's Planned Armed March

## green73

> The District of Columbia’s police chief said Tuesday officers would arrest marchers who plan to openly carry rifles into the city in violation of District law.
> 
> “Passing into the District of Columbia with loaded firearms is a violation of the law and we’ll have to treat it as such,” Metropolitan Police Department Chief Cathy Lanier said on NewsChannel


Read more: http://www.politico.com/story/2013/0...est-91022.html

----------


## aGameOfThrones

> “Mere mundanes Passing into the District of Columbia with loaded firearms is a violation of the law and we’ll have to treat it as such,” Metropolitan Police Department Chief Cathy Lanier said on NewsChannel


Fixed it.

----------


## SkepticalMetal

Were we all expecting nothing to go wrong?

----------


## torchbearer

> Were we all expecting nothing to go wrong?


wrong?
this was expected.

I love it when a plan comes together.

----------


## mczerone

DC's law is in violation of the law, and will be treated as such...

----------


## RM918

> Were we all expecting nothing to go wrong?


The being arrested part was expected, so that's not really 'wrong'. It goes wrong if someone opens fire.

----------


## torchbearer

> DC's law is in violation of the law, and will be treated as such...


someone needs to state this in press release.
d.c. laws violates the constitution. the d.c. police will be acting contrary to the constitution.

----------


## SkepticalMetal

> wrong?
> this was expected.
> 
> I love it when a plan comes together.


...Yeah, but the point is that there are so many ways this could go wrong and backfire that it inherently makes the whole thing a bad idea. The first part of where it's bad is where the cops come in - when they decide to intervene (and if there are 1000 or over then they might justify calling in the National Guard) - there is a substantial possibility that it could turn into a bloodbath. Regardless of whether or not that actually happens, the Media would most likely spin it in every way they can. If nothing serious happens, they could easily paint it as a bunch of "kooky old farts with guns" who aren't for "progressive" ideals. If something serious DOES happen, then they will be easily able to make it look like the gun-marchers brought it upon themselves, were threatening "national security," starting a violent insurrection, trying to eliminate good old American freedoms, trying to harm police officers...etc. Long story short, whatever there is to gain from this is microscopic, but what there is to lose is so massive that it's borderline absurdist.

----------


## torchbearer

adam has a chance with media attention to ask the question, why doesn't the 2nd amendment apply to d.c.?

----------


## ZENemy

> ...Yeah, but the point is that there are so many ways this could go wrong and backfire that it inherently makes the whole thing a bad idea. The first part of where it's bad is where the cops come in - when they decide to intervene (and if there are 1000 or over then they might justify calling in the National Guard) - there is a substantial possibility that it could turn into a bloodbath. Regardless of whether or not that actually happens, the Media would most likely spin it in every way they can. If nothing serious happens, they could easily paint it as a bunch of "kooky old farts with guns" who aren't for "progressive" ideals. If something serious DOES happen, then they will be easily able to make it look like the gun-marchers brought it upon themselves, were threatening "national security," starting a violent insurrection, trying to eliminate good old American freedoms, trying to harm police officers...etc. Long story short, whatever there is to gain from this is microscopic, but what there is to lose is so massive that it's borderline absurdist.


Please present your BETTER idea to achieve more freedom.

----------


## torchbearer

> ...Yeah, but the point is that there are so many ways this could go wrong and backfire that it inherently makes the whole thing a bad idea. The first part of where it's bad is where the cops come in - when they decide to intervene (and if there are 1000 or over then they might justify calling in the National Guard) - there is a substantial possibility that it could turn into a bloodbath. Regardless of whether or not that actually happens, the Media would most likely spin it in every way they can. If nothing serious happens, they could easily paint it as a bunch of "kooky old farts with guns" who aren't for "progressive" ideals. If something serious DOES happen, then they will be easily able to make it look like the gun-marchers brought it upon themselves, were threatening "national security," starting a violent insurrection, trying to eliminate good old American freedoms, trying to harm police officers...etc. Long story short, whatever there is to gain from this is microscopic, but what there is to lose is so massive that it's borderline absurdist.


making real, what is already reality.

----------


## tod evans

Veterans not currently on active duty are not to be trusted to bear arms in DC...

But it's okay for 100 IQ police currently employed by the city...

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Passing into the District of Columbia with loaded firearms is a violation of the law and well have to treat it as such, Metropolitan Police Department Chief Cathy Lanier said on NewsChannel


So when can we expect to see your officers hauled off?

How are they planning to arrest, say, 5,000 people anyway?

----------


## torchbearer

> So when can we expect to see your officers hauled off?
> 
> How are they planning to arrest, say, 5,000 people anyway?


they aren't planning on arresting anyone.

----------


## SkepticalMetal

> Please present your BETTER idea to achieve more freedom.


Okay. Education of the masses. Right now, this movement is so small of a minority that it's like a mouse in a sea of cats. Marching through DC with _loaded_ rifles (at least I think that's what I heard) can be easily crushed, spinned, and ultimately destroyed. As an anarcho-capitalist I hold the TSA to be, by default, tyrannical, however this doesn't mean I protest every time I want to fly. This may be viewed as "exercising your freedom" (and it is) but with the gang of thieves in power, it's just plain fatuous. To bring about real change takes an academic revolution, not an armed one.

----------


## torchbearer

> Okay. Education of the masses. Right now, this movement is so small of a minority that it's like a mouse in a sea of cats. Marching through DC with _loaded_ rifles (at least I think that's what I heard) can be easily crushed, spinned, and ultimately destroyed. As an anarcho-capitalist I hold the TSA to be, by default, tyrannical, however this doesn't mean I protest every time I want to fly. This may be viewed as "exercising your freedom" (and it is) but with the gang of thieves in power, it's just plain fatuous. To bring about real change takes an academic revolution, not an armed one.



this isn't to overthrow the government. this is to assert the right to bare arms.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Please present your BETTER idea to achieve more freedom.


write strongly worded letters to your Rep...march around with protest signs..(in the designated areas of course)...call in to talk shows...pound your fist on your keyboard...

see..lots of other stuff to do besides what Adam is proposing...i mean, somebody might get hurt, and then we all become slaves to the State...uh-huh uh huh uh huh..

----------


## tod evans

> they aren't planning on arresting anyone.


Refer to Kent State

Ruby Ridge

Waco

Dorner


Etc..

----------


## SkepticalMetal

> this isn't to overthrow the government. this is to assert the right to bare arms.


...You just missed my point entirely.

----------


## compromise

Yup, Kokesh is gonna end up in jail. Hopefully he gets out before Rand becomes president. Probably not, though. Rand might have to pardon him.

----------


## torchbearer

> ...You just missed my point entirely.


your point is, you think there are better ways.
there may be, you should go do them.

----------


## torchbearer

> Yup, Kokesh is gonna end up in jail. Hopefully he gets out before Rand becomes president. Probably not, though. Rand might have to pardon him.


from a cops point of view, this event will be a sign of disrespect. they will violate him. if they capture him, they will work him over.
they will flail the skin off his back, put a crown of thorns on his head, and mock him.

----------


## SkepticalMetal

> your point is, you think there are better ways.
> there may be, you should go do them.


Not necessarily my core point. What I was really trying to say was that this is a _bad idea._ A "nothing to gain, everything to lose" kind of deal.

Oh, I should go do them? Right, because I guess it's totally unethical to point out something that I think is rather pointless and subject to disaster. How hypocritical!

----------


## Qdog

Its ballsy!  I like it.  Everyone wants to "support our troops"  for supposedly protecting our "freedoms" by killing goat herders in Afganistan.  Why do we not want to support these real heroes, who are willing to march through that black gates into the heart of Mordor facing almost certain death, all in the name of freedom?  

It may be stupid.  But at this point not standing up might be even more stupid.  I know I wont dig my own grave so I can be shot in the back of the head.

----------


## torchbearer

> Not necessarily my core point. What I was really trying to say was that this is a _bad idea._ A "nothing to gain, everything to lose" kind of deal.
> 
> Oh, I should go do them? Right, because I guess it's totally unethical to point out something that I think is rather pointless and subject to disaster. How hypocritical!


it gains in the same way obama winning over romney is a gain....
the people in louisiana will be agitated by a show of federal force against open carry protestors.
and i don't think this state is the only one.
this event will agitate. the pigs are playing their part as expected.

the pigs could neutralize kokesh by allowing him to march around without a fuss, or even act like- they don't even know what his problem is.. he can protest all he wants. then kokesh looks like a fool and the situation dies out.
that isn't happening is it.
you have no rights, only the privileges granted to you by a certain jurisdiction.
d.c. says you can't carry a firearm. therefore, you don't have the right.

that notion is false.

----------


## SkepticalMetal

> it gains in the same way obama winning over romney is a gain....
> the people in louisiana will be agitated by a show of federal force against open carry protestors.
> and i don't think this state is the only one.
> this event will agitate. the pigs are playing their part as expected.
> 
> the pigs could neutralize kokesh by allowing him to march around without a fuss, or even act like- they don't even know what his problem is.. he can protest all he wants. then kokesh looks like a fool and the situation dies out.
> that isn't happening is it.
> you have no rights, only the privileges granted to you by a certain jurisdiction.
> d.c. says you can't carry a firearm. therefore, you don't have the right.
> ...


First of all I must ask how you see Obama winning over Romney is a gain. Quit politics man...

But I suppose that if your ultimate goal is to have some sort of political revolution than things may very well turn in your favor through this. I am opposed to revolution in the political sense due to the fact that all throughout history, revolutions have simply been a matter of one gang of thieves throwing out the other. It always ends up being a pointless commotion and, in the end, accomplishes nothing. It's just a matter of history repeating itself over and over, with a new Lion taking it's place as King of the Jungle. _It's never worked._

----------


## torchbearer

> First of all I must ask how you see Obama winning over Romney is a gain. Quit politics man...


what did the conservative movement and republican congress do during Bush's 8 years?

Romney's win would neutralize most of the opposition we have to this bull$#@! right now. It would have been disastrous. Same policies. little opposition.

----------


## torchbearer

agitation builds opposition.
maybe you should read some history.

----------


## SkepticalMetal

> what did the conservative movement and republican congress do during Bush's 8 years?
> 
> Romney's win would neutralize most of the opposition we have to this bull$#@! right now. It would have been disastrous. Same policies. little opposition.


http://lewrockwell.com/orig13/matson-k1.1.1.html

----------


## torchbearer

> http://lewrockwell.com/orig13/matson-k1.1.1.html


i'm not even going to click on the link. either type what you want to say, or don't bother with a response.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> How many people will really show up armed to this thing? 5, 10, 20?


With the current trajectory and assuming only 10% of going show and no maybe's show, then 3-4,000 people.

-t

----------


## 69360

> With the current trajectory and assuming only 10% of going show and no maybe's show, then 3-4,000 people.
> 
> -t


I say take a zero off that for how many show and take another zero off for how many are stupid enough to commit a felony, go to jail and become a prohibited person.

----------


## brandon

I agree with 69360, except I don't think the police will even allow them to commit any felonies. They will probably blockade the path into DC so no one can even get there to commit civil disobedience.

----------


## 69360

> No one's forcing the government to instigate confrontations with people for bearing arms.


We have this cute little thing called the rule of law in our country. DC doesn't allow carrying firearms. If you disagree with that and think it's unconstitutional, which I actually do think, we have a process to change the laws. You don't grab yer gun and march into Washington screaming hey look at me I'm a jackass.




> I agree. This will be viewed by the general public and someone looking for a fight and they got what they wanted. Weaver and koresh were in the middle of nowhere and the feds went after them. Changes the whole public preception.
> I don't identify with adam as someone that would take my loaded .30.30 marlin to washington but I sure do identify with weaver in his own home minding his own business getting his wife shot. Literally millions of Americans could see themselves in that situation as well and that is why it scared them into voting a republican congress in for the first time in 40 years.


I would have reacted the same as Randy Weaver did.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> We have this cute little thing called the *rule of law in our country*. DC doesn't allow carrying firearms. If you disagree with that and think it's unconstitutional, which I actually do think, we have a process to change the laws. You don't grab yer gun and march into Washington screaming hey look at me I'm a jackass.


...




> I would have reacted the same as Randy Weaver did.


Everything the FedCoats did to Randy Weaver was "according to law and policy", and his wife's killer went on to have a long career sucking on the federal tit.

You guys want it both ways, and the world doesn't work like that.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Thanks for posting that, I never cared much for that place, now I know why...





> To those who are against this, maybe godlikeproductions forums would be a better fit for you - here is a message from the forum admin, tavistock institute spook "Ghetto Monk".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 Quote Originally Posted by Ghetto Monk, Tavistock institute spook
> 
> ...

----------


## ninepointfive

> Thanks for posting that, I never cared much for that place, now I know why...


They did the same thing to Alex J. a couple weeks back. I got banned on purpose for calling them tavistock spooks. 

Search tavistock and godlikeproductions in google and take a peek at what's going on.

Otherwise, there's some good info and discussion if you care to wade through the $#@!e, and yes men/women. You should take a look at the thread in particular - he makes all the sheep fall in line - but it's also speculated the user accounts are run by and large by spooks who seek to bend the discussion, and psychologically profile people and their reactions to topics.

----------


## shane77m

I am still trying to figure out how this is classified as an armed insurrection or and attempt to overthrow the government.

----------


## ninepointfive

> I am still trying to figure out how this is classified as an armed insurrection or and attempt to overthrow the government.


It's not - but klamath and friends have bent the discussion to make it seem that way. It's why he's probably not actually on "our team" whatever that means. He's also earlier said we were going to kill children. If that's not something of an enigma, then what are he and his type seeking to accomplish? certainly not liberty - just division.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I am still trying to figure out how this is classified as an armed insurrection or and attempt to overthrow the government.


Easy:

----------


## ZENemy

> The being arrested part was expected, so that's not really 'wrong'. It goes wrong if someone opens fire.


Correct.

They are ready to be arrested. Adam himself said they will not RESPOND to force, IE if they are FORCED to disarm and be arrested they will not challenge the police, the point is either to march as a free people or be arrested and "expose" the fact that DC does not welcome free men. I am paraphrasing but that is the just of what he said.

----------


## TheTexan

> We have this cute little thing called the rule of law in our country. DC doesn't allow carrying firearms. If you disagree with that and think it's unconstitutional, which I actually do think, we have a process to change the laws.


LOL

----------


## shane77m

> Easy:


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Anti Federalist again.

----------


## AuH20

> Correct.
> 
> *They are ready to be arrested. Adam himself said they will not RESPOND to force, IE if they are FORCED to disarm and be arrested they will not challenge the police, the point is either to march as a free people or be arrested and "expose" the fact that DC does not welcome free men.* I am paraphrasing but that is the just of what he said.


Disarm and take your federal lashings for 5 years. They win again. IMHO these punks need to be put in their place.

----------


## 69360

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Everything the FedCoats did to Randy Weaver was "according to law and policy", and his wife's killer went on to have a long career sucking on the federal tit.
> 
> You guys want it both ways, and the world doesn't work like that.


Then why did the feds admit fault in internal memos, why was he acquitted and why did the government pay a settlement? Because the feds came up on the spot with illegal rules of engagement and our system dealt with it. It works if you use it and not do dumb confrontational showboating bs like this march.

----------


## 69360

> It's not - but klamath and friends have bent the discussion to make it seem that way. It's why he's probably not actually on "our team" whatever that means. He's also earlier said we were going to kill children. If that's not something of an enigma, then what are he and his type seeking to accomplish? certainly not liberty - just division.


What exactly do you think the liberal mainstream media and the feds will call it then? I say they will be labeled domestic turrists. One little screwup and everything we all have worked for will be set back years if not permanently.

----------


## AuH20

> What exactly do you think the liberal mainstream media and the feds will call it then? I say they will be labeled domestic turrists. One little screwup and everything we all have worked for will be set back years if not permanently.


They'll do it anyway. I don't see any net gain or loss eitherway. Time is running out. It's like a hockey game when the opposing team's enforcer is constantly taking liberties with your teammates and continuously mauling them with no reprisal. At some point, someone has to knock that guy out. TKO. If that results in dead cops who acted as the aggressors, so be it. This is a battle of wills and the Washington mercs don't have the will to play this game. They rely almost exclusively on fear, propaganda and subservience.

----------


## ninepointfive

> What exactly do you think the liberal mainstream media and the feds will call it then? I say they will be labeled domestic turrists. One little screwup and everything we all have worked for will be set back years if not permanently.


Could care less at this point. They've been doing this for the past few years already.

----------


## Bman

I have to say I don't agree with this idea.  I don't think it will open up anyone's eyes and has far larger negative outcomes then positive outcomes.  If the group is allowed to march all that happens is a bunch of people say "what a bunch of nuts" and a few say "wow they actually allowed this".  The more likely outcome is that people get arrested, most of the sheep agree with the arrest and lives are needlessly ruined when they could have been applied to much more effective situations.  Another outcome is that a shot gets fired and at the very least an armed stand off or engagement occurs.  This will not end well.  It may make history books but it will not end well at all.  To what degree one can only guess.

----------


## ninepointfive

> I have to say I don't agree with this idea.  I don't think it will open up anyone's eyes and has far larger negative outcomes then positive outcomes.  If the group is allowed to march all that happens is a bunch of people say "what a bunch of nuts" and a few say "wow they actually allowed this".  The more likely outcome is that people get arrested, most of the sheep agree with the arrest and lives are needlessly ruined when they could have been applied to much more effective situations.  Another outcome is that a shot gets fired and at the very least an armed stand off or engagement occurs.  This will not end well.  It may make history books but it will not end well at all.  To what degree one can only guess.


I think we all still suffer somewhat from the idea that you need a majority of people to believe in your ideas and be on the same team. If history is the judge, 3-5% is required to actively participate, and support from 10% more is all that's required.

----------


## Bman

> I think we all still suffer somewhat from the idea that you need a majority of people to believe in your ideas and be on the same team. If history is the judge, 3-5% is required to actively participate, and support from 10% more is all that's required.


I don't see anywhere close to 10%.

----------


## AuH20

I would bring my plate carrier and rifle. And I would bring a sign that would say "Dear Law Enforcement, Go home. Your life and pension isn't worth it."  Many of these cops are hourly mercs. They don't want to get shot. When you prematurely tell the authorities that you're going the Gandhi route, you're just asking to get your ass kicked.

----------


## klamath

> We have this cute little thing called the rule of law in our country. DC doesn't allow carrying firearms. If you disagree with that and think it's unconstitutional, which I actually do think, we have a process to change the laws. You don't grab yer gun and march into Washington screaming hey look at me I'm a jackass.
> 
> 
> 
> *I would have reacted the same as Randy Weaver did*.


 As would I. It is one thing to try and protect your home and family and entirely another to go looking for a fight.

----------


## ninepointfive

> I don't see anywhere close to 10%.


3-5?

----------


## ninepointfive

> As would I. It is one thing to try and protect your home and family and entirely another to go looking for a fight.


you'd have been this guy, sorry to say it - no offence:

----------


## ZENemy

*CAN THE NAY SAYERS GIVE US THEIR BETTER IDEAS FOR FREEDOM PLEASE?* 


I could not say it better than this guy

----------


## klamath

> I have to say I don't agree with this idea.  I don't think it will open up anyone's eyes and has far larger negative outcomes then positive outcomes.  If the group is allowed to march all that happens is a bunch of people say "what a bunch of nuts" and a few say "wow they actually allowed this".  The more likely outcome is that people get arrested, most of the sheep agree with the arrest and lives are needlessly ruined when they could have been applied to much more effective situations.  Another outcome is that a shot gets fired and at the very least an armed stand off or engagement occurs.  This will not end well.  It may make history books but it will not end well at all.  To what degree one can only guess.


Pretty much it.

----------


## Bman

> 3-5?


Nope.

----------


## AuH20

At one time, you could walk into the White House unannounced. It was open to the public. It used to be the people's house.

----------


## klamath

> you'd have been this guy, sorry to say it - no offence:


Nice to see what YOU would do the the objecters....

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> One little screwup and everything we all have worked for will be set back years if not permanently.


Please.

March on, Adam. It's a sad state of affairs when something so simple is seen as negative. They are walking with rifles slung on their backs. Frankly, if I were in DC, I would not be in fear of the protesters. I would however be worried about the piss pants rookie who doesn't know a thing about deescalation. If this goes wrong it will not be because of the side Adam Kokesh is on. It will be because you aren't allowed to protest. I wonder if those at Kent State, knowing what they know now, would still have been out that day. I like to think they would have.

And when the police start beating peaceful men and women, I hope it is streamed worldwide and the People wake the $#@! up. From the looks of it, you'd rather people feel helpless. The Power is in the hands of the People. We need to win a war of ideas. The rest will come when enough people become educated and open their eyes. I pray everyone at the protest will be safe. Tangant has offered some sound advice for the police and compromises that could be made. Their show of force will be strictly to try and dissuade anyone else from practicing civil disobedience.

*Would it be too much to ask that the people who took an oath to uphold the Constitution, UPHOLD THE CONSTITUTION, and march in solidarity with Adam Kokesh?* Apparently so. Too busy sucking on the government tit to stand with the people. Protect and serve, my ass. Indeed, this will show many the true color of things.

----------


## pcosmar

> I am still trying to figure out how this is classified as an armed insurrection or and attempt to overthrow the government.


It is not. That is just a scare tactic for the ignorant.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

So appears there's a blackout by the major Fascist corporate-government TV media 

Local Propaganda news: 
*D.C. police chief promises swift response to potential armed protest*
*Wash**ington Times(RIGHT)* http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/...se-armed-prot/

*Nutty gun march must not enter D.C.*
*Washington Post(LEFT)* http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/...not-enter-d-c/

*Lanier Says Police Will Meet Rifle-Toting July 4 Marchers at District Border*
http://dcist.com/2013/05/lanier_says...eet_rifle-.php




> Lanier said that people who attempt to march into the District while  openly carrying a rifle will probably be greeted by police officers.  *"There’s a pretty good chance we’ll meet them on the D.C. side of the  bridge," Lanier said.* "Passing into the District with loaded firearms is  a violation of the law and it will be treated as such."  And it probably won't just be MPD officers that Kokesh's group,  should it materialize, encounters. The Memorial Bridge is under the  jurisdiction of the National Park Service, and the *U.S. Park Police tells The Washington Post that it, too, would likely deploy officers* to meet the rifle-toting demonstrators.
> 
>   So far, Kokesh has registered more than 2,400 for the march on the  event's Facebook page. He is hoping to get 10,000 RSVPs, assuming that  only one-tenth of those who sign up for it on Facebook wil actually turn  out.



D.C. Police Chief Cathy Lanier (Matt Zapotosky/The Washington "I've seen weekends when we've had as many as 40 officers held out of service on hospital details guarding prisoners," Chief Cathy L. Lanier said Monday at a D.C. Council hearing. (The Washington Times)

----------


## ninepointfive

> 


can you see fear in those eyes? looks like fear

----------


## american.swan

The more I think about this march on D.C. the less I like it.

But the concept is pretty cool. 

Could 5000 armed protesters surround the Texas capital in Austin "requesting" TSA and NDAA bills be passed immediately?  Well, Texas might not work. What are the open carry states?

----------


## Lucille

I guess I'll put this here too.  Adam did a great job.

----------


## torchbearer

awesome

----------


## Michigan11

Well if their blocking the bridge at the line, what if protesters were coming in at every entry point? Would they shut down the whole city?

----------


## tod evans

This is maybe the second time I've heard AK speak..

He sounded perfectly sane to me.

----------


## torchbearer

> This is maybe the second time I've heard AK speak..
> 
> He sounded perfectly sane to me.


the force is strong with that one.

----------


## Tod

> Well if their blocking the bridge at the line, what if protesters were coming in at every entry point? Would they shut down the whole city?


Yep.  By marching across one bridge they have a bottleneck that will require only a few officers to block.  On the other hand, if they come from everywhere, including from within the city, they should easily be able to overwhelm law enforcement thugs.

----------


## JK/SEA

closing in on 3,200.

----------


## aGameOfThrones

> So appears there's a blackout by the major Fascist corporate-government TV media 
> 
> Local Propaganda news: 
> *D.C. police chief promises swift response to potential armed protest*
> *Wash**ington Times(RIGHT)* http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/...se-armed-prot/
> 
> *Nutty gun march must not enter D.C.*
> *Washington Post(LEFT)* http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/...not-enter-d-c/
> 
> ...


Comment from Last link...




> texasaggie
> *
> Wouldn't a more appropriate response be the same way they dealt with protests during the presidential campaigns?  The FBI raided the homes and hotel rooms of people who they had identified as "terrorists" and took them into custody and kept their signs and posters.  Since this dork has the names of everyone signed up on his Facebook page, it should be easy to get a list of participants and take them out before anything happens.  And carrying a loaded weapon is a lot closer to the definition of terrorist than carrying a protest sign is.*
> 
> Two goals are served by doing that.  The first is that there will be no confrontation with possible loss of life.  The other is that there will be no martyrs.
> 
> And won't it be funny to see the half dozen or so that slipped through the web marching across the bridge with people laughing at them. Reminds me of the T party where more media people showed up than protestors.
> 
> (Edited by author 1 day ago)

----------


## JK/SEA

somebody likes to have that boot on their neck. A little too kinky for me, but what ev..

effin drool donkey's...ya hate Liberty that much that you post a comment from some treasonous piece of $#@!?....go on...your master needs you...

^this post was inspired from the legendary Revolution 9....

----------


## pacelli

How is it exactly that months ago some vet is involuntarily committed in Virginia for saying on Fedbook that he's gonna lead a revolution , yet kokesh can get away with advertising this plan??

If they're gonna do it, they better have some drums for those rifles.

----------


## fr33

Oh there should be drums and flutes. Pull at the patriotic heart strings. Sort of like how Adam made the facebook banner Washington crossing the Delaware.

----------


## Professor8000

> If ye love wealth better than liberty, the tranquility of servitude better than the animating contest of freedom, go home from us in peace. We ask not your counsels or arms. Crouch down and lick the hands which feed you. May your chains set lightly upon you, and may posterity forget that ye were our countrymen.


^ How I feel when I hear people bashing the protest as "reckless".

----------


## JK/SEA

> Oh there should be drums and flutes. Pull at the patriotic heart strings. Sort of like how Adam made the facebook banner Washington crossing the Delaware.


i don't think we're talkin' congo drums here.

----------


## Weston White

> can you see fear in those eyes? looks like fear


Well she looks utterly ridiculous. Really now, does she think she is a freaking military general?

----------


## Weston White

> Oh there should be drums and flutes. Pull at the patriotic heart strings. Sort of like how Adam made the facebook banner Washington crossing the Delaware.


Actually, I was just thinking that they should all dress up as Spartans and make several formations of 300 to make entry from various points around the city.  Each formation could shout something to the effect of _MOLON LOBE—XERXES: COME AND TAKE OUR FIREARMS!_ in unison to its own drummer.

I mean, Adam already has that whole Leonidas thing going on, so everything would sort of come together and work itself out.  And who knows, with enough news coverage, he might even make 480 BC posh again!

----------


## fr33

> i don't think we're talkin' congo drums here.


This is what I'm talking about.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Actually, I was just thinking that they should all dress up as Spartans and make several formations of 300 to make entry from various points around the city.  Each formation could shout something to the effect of _MOLON LOBEXERXES: COME AND TAKE OUR FIREARMS!_ in unison to its own drummer.
> 
> I mean, Adam already has that whole Leonidas thing going on, so everything would sort of come together and work itself out.  And who knows, with enough news coverage, he might even make 480 BC posh again!


<Insert a yawning cat>

How about they protest peacefully with their rifles over their shoulders? Might make human rights posh again!

----------


## Weston White

> <Insert a yawning cat>
> 
> How about they protest peacefully with their rifles over their shoulders? Might make human rights posh again!


Well I suppose that you miss the larger point to Battle of Thermopylae and of their strong belief structure. 

_For you, pontificator and greatness, as by the Oracle at Delphi
So hath a soothsayer
Gotten your lot, tis a declaration in wise likeness_

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> How is it exactly that months ago some vet is involuntarily committed in Virginia for saying on Fedbook that he's gonna lead a revolution , yet kokesh can get away with advertising this plan??


Maybe it was gun-owners' public support for Brandon Raub that helped the government realize their mistake in committing him.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> One little screwup and everything we all have worked for will be set back years if not permanently.


Why work for something that can be toppled by a single a provocateur?

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> The more likely outcome is that people get arrested, most of the sheep agree with the arrest and lives are needlessly ruined when they could have been applied to much more effective situations.


And if the U.S. Supreme Court throws out D.C.'s "laws" and explicitly holds that the Second Amendment protects the right to open carry throughout the nation?




> Another outcome is that a shot gets fired and at the very least an armed stand off or engagement occurs.  This will not end well.  It may make history books but it will not end well at all.  To what degree one can only guess.


I'm guessing it would end well.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> As would I. It is one thing to try and protect your home and family and entirely another to go looking for a fight.


If a person open-carried in D.C. simply to protect his family outside their home, would you accuse him of looking for a fight?

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> ... the feds came up on the spot with illegal rules of engagement and our system dealt with it. It works if you use it ...





> I waited two years  for non-violent checks and balances built into our system to correct the abuse of power we were seeing in federal actions against citizens. The Executive; Legislative; and Judicial branches not only concluded that the government did nothing wrong  , they actually gave awards and bonus pay to those agents involved  .
> 
> Other checks and balances likewise proved futile: media awareness and outcry (the major media failed in its role as overseer of government ally [sic]); protest marches; letter campaigns; even small-budget video production; etc. --- all failed to correct the abuse.


http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,17500,00.html

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> We have this cute little thing called the rule of law in our country. DC doesn't allow carrying firearms. If you disagree with that and think it's unconstitutional, which I actually do think, we have a process to change the laws.


Would you submit to any tyranny perpetrated by the majority? Such submission wouldn't be required by the rule of law.




> The government of the United States has been emphatically termed a government of laws, and not of men. ... The powers of the legislature are defined and limited; and that those limits may not be mistaken, or forgotten, the constitution is written. ... Certainly all those who have framed written constitutions contemplate them as forming the fundamental and paramount law of the nation, and, consequently, the theory of every such government must be, that an act of the legislature, repugnant to the constitution, is *void*....
> 
> If an act of the legislature, repugnant to the constitution, is void, does it, notwithstanding its invalidity, ...  constitute a rule as operative as if it was a law? ... A law repugnant to the constitution is void; and ... *courts ... are bound by that instrument*.


_Marbury v. Madison_, 5 US 137 - Supreme Court 1803. Finally,




> During the 1788 ratification debates ...  It was understood across the political spectrum that the right [to bear arms] helped to secure the ideal of a citizen militia, which might be necessary to oppose an oppressive military force if the constitutional order broke down.


_District of Columbia v. Heller_, 128 S. Ct. 2783 - Supreme Court 2008.

----------


## parocks

> Not necessarily my core point. What I was really trying to say was that this is a _bad idea._ A "nothing to gain, everything to lose" kind of deal.
> 
> Oh, I should go do them? Right, because I guess it's totally unethical to point out something that I think is rather pointless and subject to disaster. How hypocritical!


Very often the words "Adam Kokesh" and "terrible idea" are found in the same sentence.   It also seems very costly.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> DC doesn't allow carrying firearms. If you disagree with that and think it's unconstitutional, which I actually do think....





> I say take a zero off that for how many show and take another zero off for how many are stupid enough to commit a felony, go to jail and become a prohibited person.


You don't think the Supreme Court will strike down D.C.'s unconstitutional legislative act? (Not that you want to give the Court the opportunity to do that.)

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> Very often the words "Adam Kokesh" and "terrible idea" are found in the same sentence.


Why?

----------


## tod evans

> 


This Fine specimen of humanity has risen to the top of the heap in the DC police department..

For some unknown reason I have a feeling that this broad will do exactly as her string-pullers tell her to do.

How about looking at her co-conspirator, the person who "really" calls the shots of little Miss Muffets band of thugs....

Meet the DA for DC;


Ronald C. Machen Jr.

Without this guys approval it's safe to assume that the DC cops would be languishing in Duncan Donuts on the tax-payers dime instead of bothering a handful of veterans protesting...

----------


## klamath

> ^ How I feel when I hear people bashing the protest as "reckless".


This is what I feel when I hear Sam Adams quoted. Start a fight and when the guns began to shoot, other people go up front....  If fact he ran when the guns began to shoot. I also love how he went after people that didn't share his views of the war. 


> After the Declaration of Independence, Congress continued to manage the war effort. Adams served on military committees, including an appointment to the Board of War in 1777.[172] He advocated paying bonuses to Continental Army soldiers *to encourage them to reenlist for the duration of the war.[*173] He called for harsh state legislation to punish LoyalistsAmericans who continued to support the British crownwho Adams believed were as dangerous to American liberty as British soldiers. In Massachusetts, more than 300 Loyalists were banished and their property confiscated.[174] After the war, *Adams opposed allowing Loyalists to return to Massachusetts, fearing that they would work to undermine republican government*


Samual Adams would have had adam Kohesh  banished back to russia and his property confuscated

----------


## torchbearer

> This is what I feel when I hear Sam Adams quoted. Start a fight and when the guns began to shoot, other people go up front....  If fact he ran when the guns began to shoot. I also love how he went after people that didn't share his views of the war. 
> Samual Adams would have had adam Kohesh  banished back to russia and his property confuscated


sam was rounding up the loyalist to the crown.
that would have been you, not adam.

----------


## pcosmar

> Samual Adams would have had adam Kohesh * banished back to russia* and his property confuscated


Nice attempt there,, 

Adam is from California,, Not Russia.

but as an attempted smear,, it was a nice try.

----------


## klamath

> sam was rounding up the loyalist to the crown.
> that would have been you, not adam.


After the war  he wanted to round up the people because they MIGHT be a threat to the GOVERMENT

----------


## klamath

> Nice attempt there,, 
> 
> Adam is from California,, Not Russia.
> 
> but as an attempted smear,, it was a nice try.


He has russian ancestry like the loyalists had british ancestry.

----------


## pcosmar

> After the war  he wanted to round up the people because they MIGHT be a threat to the GOVERMENT


And where are we seeing that again?

"Might be a threat to government"..

 You sound like a mouthpiece for the SPLC.

----------


## klamath

> And where are we seeing that again?
> 
> "Might be a threat to government"..
> 
>  You sound like a mouthpiece for the SPLC.


Why don't you spend your time finding the posts where I said adam was a threat to the country and should be rounded up?

----------


## pcosmar

> Why don't you spend your time finding the posts where I said adam was a threat to the country and should be rounded up?


Don't have to,, You are going all racist with the alleged "Russian" bull$#@!.

you have no valid argument, so are going on the attack of his ancestry.

a tactic seen before,

----------


## klamath

> Don't have to,, You are going all racist with the alleged "Russian" bull$#@!.
> 
> you have no valid argument, so are going on the attack of his ancestry.
> 
> a tactic seen before,


It has nothing to do with racism. Nice try. It has to do where Sam Adams would send the government desenter to.

----------


## aGameOfThrones

Wouldn't it be funny if kokesh secretly distributed toy guns to every person going to the rally instead of them having real guns? It would defeat the purpose of the rally, but to look at the cops faces after realizing they just arrested people for having toy guns would be funny.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> Wouldn't it be funny if kokesh secretly distributed toy guns to every person going to the rally instead of them having real guns? It would defeat the purpose of the rally, but to look at the cops faces after realizing they just arrested people for having toy guns would be funny.



Their faces would be smiling as they beat the tar out of people for "wasting their time" and other such bull$#@! reasons cops come up with.  Then they would be charges with various offenses, regardless of the facts involved.

----------


## Weston White

> Wouldn't it be funny if kokesh secretly distributed toy guns to every person going to the rally instead of them having real guns? It would defeat the purpose of the rally, but to look at the cops faces after realizing they just arrested people for having toy guns would be funny.


Yes, but they would just change the charge to whatever their penal code is for brandishing or displaying an imitation or replica firearm.

----------


## Weston White

> Why don't you spend your time finding the posts where I said adam was a threat to the country and should be rounded up?


With the difference being that Loyalists, collectively, were a perceived threat to America's desire for obtaining true independence from its monarchy control, while Adam is not a threat to America, he (including all true libertarians) is only a threat in-so-far that he (we/they) labors to expose its (and our) corrupted, puppet governmentwhich was long ago hijacked by progressive internationalists to covertly carry out their wicked agendas; he is a threat only to the modern day equivalent of what Loyalists were representative of.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

Remember guys, we have to "Do civil disobedience the right way." I suppose D.C's chief of police also thinks blacks shouldn't have sat in front of the bus because it was a violation of the law. Actually I just think she doesn't know the difference between civil disobedience and protesting.

----------


## CCTelander

> Remember guys, we have to "Do civil disobedience the right way." I suppose D.C's chief of police also thinks blacks shouldn't have sat in front of the bus because it was a violation of the law. *Actually I just think she doesn't know the difference between civil disobedience and protesting.*



Or, the two are synonymous in her eyes.

----------


## Philhelm

> Remember guys, we have to "Do civil disobedience the right way." I suppose D.C's chief of police also thinks blacks shouldn't have sat in front of the bus because it was a violation of the law. Actually I just think she doesn't know the difference between civil disobedience and protesting.


Wait until she gets a load of _uncivil_ disobedience.

----------


## klamath

> With the difference being that Loyalists, collectively, were a perceived threat to America's desire for obtaining true independence from its monarchy control, while Adam is not a threat to America, he (including all true libertarians) is only a threat in-so-far that he (we/they) labors to expose its (and our) corrupted, puppet government—which was long ago hijacked by progressive internationalists to covertly carry out their wicked agendas; he is a threat only to the modern day equivalent of what Loyalists were representative of.


The loyalists were rounded up AFTER the peace treaty was signed. They were no longer a threat. They just weren't liked so Adams felt secure in trampling all  over their rights. The japanese were also preceived as a collective threat. A whole hell of a lot has not changed, just the dates. First one group in power then the other once in power.

----------


## torchbearer

> The loyalists were rounded up AFTER the peace treaty was signed. They were no longer a threat. They just weren't liked so Adams felt secure in trampling all  over their rights. The japanese were also preceived as a collective threat. A whole hell of a lot has not changed, just the dates. First one group in power then the other once in power.


judging by where our country has ended up, and what happened with the "king loving" founders in the federalist/anti-federalist debates...
it would seem to me, adam didn't round up all of them.
he left some of the cancer in our governmental system, and it has grown to this.
the chemo didn't work, it time to add some radiation.

----------


## klamath

> judging by where our country has ended up, and what happened with the "king loving" founders in the federalist/anti-federalist debates...
> it would seem to me, adam didn't round up all of them.
> he left some of the cancer in our governmental system, and it has grown to this.
> the chemo didn't work, it time to add some radiation.


You might be right about the radiation. Full on thermal nuclear. Pretty much every last person on earth will try and control the lives of another for their own benefit. Hell about 50% of libertarians believe it is ok to take the life on an unborn child for someone elses conveneince.

----------


## torchbearer

> You might be right about the radiation. Full on thermal nuclear. Pretty much every last person on earth will try and control the lives of another for their own benefit. Hell about 50% of libertarians believe it is ok to take the life on an unborn child for someone elses conveneince.


if you are taking everything literal, let me know. i'll keep it that way, but then i will assume everything you say is literal

----------


## klamath

> if you are taking everything literal, let me know. i'll keep it that way, but then i will assume everything you say is literal


probably should have put the sarcasm face there. The point is it is ideas and beliefs not really people. How many times have you adamently argued with someone on a subject and had many people support your side only to turn around and get into another argument and be in total agreement with that person and in disagreement with the others that had been supporting you before? It is ideas you have to fight not people. You literally cannot kill enough people to have the remaining support your beliefs entirely and even if you could by the next generation all the idea you had fought would reapear. There has to be a better way.

----------


## tod evans

> Or, the two are synonymous in her eyes.


It really doesn't matter when you're dealing with a double digit order follower...

She'll steer the goons where she's told to steer 'em.

----------

